# I need some outfit ideas.



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Their is no screwing up when it comes to picking clothing. I suggest something plain like maybe black pants, grey jacket. If you try too hard to match you WILL look like a douche.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> Their is no screwing up when it comes to picking clothing. I suggest something plain like maybe black pants, grey jacket. If you try too hard to match you WILL look like a douche.


Agreed. But it's a happy coincidence my clothes match my board.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

You dont really match your clothes with your board, but I mean you can still look decent by wearing colors that actually work together haha, just dont go overboard with the fashion. Function over form allways. Hell look at MDP with his florescent orange gloves! Thats a great example of function over form :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback! It's helped a lot!


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

No problem. 1 more tip: If you like listening to music while you ride make sure the ipod pocket in your jacket will actually fit your ipod hahah. I had a big problem with this


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> No problem. 1 more tip: If you like listening to music while you ride make sure the ipod pocket in your jacket will actually fit your ipod hahah. I had a big problem with this


I'm starting to wonder if they're making the pockets to fit the shuffle. Just got a Burton Hybrid jacket and the damn pocket can't even fit a pack of gum. Already sending it back, plus the handwarmer pockets are too small for my hands.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

snaplok said:


> I'm starting to wonder if they're making the pockets to fit the shuffle. Just got a Burton Hybrid jacket and the damn pocket can't even fit a pack of gum. Already sending it back, plus the handwarmer pockets are too small for my hands.


Yeah my only issue was with the ipod pocket. I just used another of the 100 pockets in the jacket haha, only mildly frustrating


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

snowboarding is the only sport in which you can wear what you like and get away with it, myself I wear some crazy patterns (Grenade Misfits) pants, with Airblaster jackets and such. To me dark or solid paterns are boring. Wear what you like.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

laz167 said:


> snowboarding is the only sport in which you can wear what you like and get away with it, myself I wear some crazy patterns (Grenade Misfits) pants, with Airblaster jackets and such. To me dark or solid paterns are boring. Wear what you like.


You forgot the most pimp'd out sport of them all.
View attachment 1556


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Burton actually introduced a helmet that plays music wirelessly through a bluetooth headset, such as the Tantrum 91. It's convenient if the pockets in your coat are too small, but It's kinda cheesy.

And I don't think I want my outfit to be _that_ crazy.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

snaplok said:


> You forgot the most pimp'd out sport of them all.
> View attachment 1556


 what the hell?


----------

